# Einstieg SSH/ PUTTY ?



## BigDundee (9. März 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe hier gesucht, ich habe gegoogelt... ich habe alles gefunden )

Das Problem, einfach viel zu viel um überhaupt einen Anfang zu finden.

Mein Problem:
Ich habe neuerdings einen SSH Zugang bei meiner 1&1 Hosting Paket. Das hört sich toll an, scheint auch toll zu sein aber was genau mir das bringt - möchte ich lernen *g

Empfohlen wird man das Programm Putty und das habe ich auch schon herunter geladen und sogar auch schon zum laufen bekommen. Ich habe auch mit dem testweise mal getippselten dir Befehl ein bisschen was gesehen.

Nun meine Frage, gibt es irgendwo eine Informationsquelle die mir beim Einstieg helfen kann?
Ich habe gesehen, dass ich über den SSH Zugang zB Cronjobs einrichten kann. Aber wie? Keine Ahnung. Und was kann man noch so alles damit machen? Alles wahrscheinlich aber was macht Sinn? Wovor muss ich besonder acht geben, soll heissen wie verhindere ich, dass ich beim ersten basteln gleich den ganzen Server schrote?

Wäre schon wenn mir jemand da ein oder zwei gute Einstiegsseiten oder Tutorials empfehlen könnte. Wenn das ganze auch noch in Deutsch wäre - dann wäre ich richtig glücklich *g

Danke im Voraus
[BD]


----------



## flashOr (9. März 2005)

Schau dich mal hier um. Da gibt es jede Menge Tutorials zu allen möglichen Themen.


----------



## Sinac (9. März 2005)

Geht wohl im nen Linux server, oder?
Also SSH ist eine ganz normale verschlüsselte Remote Shell, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das heißt du kannst alles machen was du auch machen kannst wenn du davor sitzt. Also brauchst du keine Kenntnisse über SSH sondern über Linux. Ne Befehlsübersicht gibts hier im Forum, den Rest wirst du lernen müssen.


----------



## BigDundee (9. März 2005)

Aja... Na dann weiss ich ja wo/was ich suchen muss. Dann geh ich mal Linux lernen )

Danke für die Infos

Reicht der Rest der tages für Linux oder sollte ich doch lieber den Rest des Jahres einplanen *g


----------



## JohannesR (9. März 2005)

Wenn du alles koennen willst solltest du den Rest deines Lebens einplanen...


----------



## Sinac (9. März 2005)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du alles koennen willst solltest du den Rest deines Lebens einplanen...



Vielleicht noch bissle mehr!


----------



## JohannesR (9. März 2005)

Eigentlich ist es auch nicht Linux, was du lernen musst, sondern Shell. Wobei sich das wahrscheinlich irgendwie verknuepft.


----------

